# OXVA Arbiter, Reload 24 Reload 26, Kylin Mini V2



## balZak1 (23/3/21)

Hi Guys.

So I'm so confused and sheet I don't know what RTA to get.

I have done so much research on these 4 I'm still undecided.

I don't want to chuck money at a RTA and in a weeks time I'm disappointed.

So out of experience which is better for flavour and coil lasting?

Also what is the big difference in your opinion on the 24 and 26.

Thank You

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (23/3/21)

If you're a dual coil fan then a reload 24 og is thee best imo. I've had it since launch and for me it is still king of the hill. The grub screws need to be handled with care but to date I've only replaced 1. 

My vote will always be the reload 24

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dombank (24/3/21)

Get a blotto


----------



## Stranger (24/3/21)

We are back to the piece of string again. When I shifted from MTL and high nic the first tank I had was the Twisp Vega, from there I moved onto RBA's. After trying a few different ones, i found that I liked a particular draw. That was priority with me. Flavour came next.

What are your starting points, there are plenty tanks that will give flavour, I will use the Wasp Nano as an example. Flavour for days, but even with a bubble tank your juice capacity is limited and even wide open it is a tight draw for DL.

Then there is the Q of "will one tank do it all" In my case " NOT" My Dvarw clones are great for my ADV and carry around, but on an evening I like to indulge and have everything from a Kennedy trickster, Blotto, Blitzen, recurve rda ...............


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (24/3/21)

I have owned the Kylin and sold it. I currently have an Arbiter and a Reload 24.

I purchased the Reload 24 after reading and watching countless reviews and comparisons to the 26. The feeling that I got was the 24 was ever so slightly better than the 26.

I am EXTREMELY happy with it, such a simplistic design with so much flavour, you sometimes wonder how. The Arbiter is good but cannot get close to the Reload 24 for flavour.

My Reload 24 is better than my Arbiter, the Kylin, the 26 (from what I've read), my Aromamzier V3, Pyro V2 and just about any other DL RTA I've tried (and I don't think a Blotto comes close either).

It's not without fault: you will get residue on your mod (as with all bottom airflow tanks), it's a bit more difficult to wick than most, looks like it'll leak if left in a car in the heat, gives you spit back on the first two draws after refilling, gives you a feeling it's an old-school like slightly rudimentary designed RTA. That said, I am completely sold and I absolutely love mine.


----------

